# UPDATED: York CCG decides NOT to revoke funding ban



## sophialoren (Jul 24, 2012)

At last, the ban on NHS funded treatment in N Yorkshire is to be lifted. See piece from Yorkshire Post
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/main-topics/general-news/nhs-to-lift-ban-on-ivf-treatment-in-north-yorkshire-1-6537523

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

This is great news.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Woohooo - hopefully other PCT's will follow - great news for the couples in the area.....

let's hope this tide of change continues x x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news. It's such a pity, though, that NHS IVF funding appears to be a giant game of numberwang.


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not yet across all of North Yorks though... 
http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/11244405.York_to_be_only_place_in_UK_not_to_offer_IVF/?ref=var_0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/11244405.York_to_be_only_place_in_UK_not_to_offer_IVF/?ref=var_0

I fall into this PCT & am about to embark on what I should imagine will be our last treatment. Aside from the financial impact there's the toll it's taking on my emotional wellbeing. 
I shouldn't have read the comments. I'm open to the idea if afoption but the idea that you can just shrug your shoulders & say 'ooh, can't have one of my own so I'll adopt', is just so wrong. I recognise that there'll be a period of grieving for my own bio child should this third attempt not work out.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have just read the comments as well,  people clearly don't understand. I got my letter yesterday saying that I would have no funding for iui or ivf. I live in york we have moved from Sheffield a few years ago where we would get funding! I can't stop crying and the whole situation is making me depressed. I have had friends say adopt or you can have mine - I would love having loads of spare time! Never mind all the oporations and tests we have to go through. It is so unfair xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't even bother to read the comments as I will hunt them down for being so thick !! If ever I heard someone say such a comment after trying for a baby myself for 10 years knowing what it's like being infertile & needing ivf, I swear on my life they honestly would get punched in the face. Then when there front teeth were missing I hope the nhs wouldn't replace them so they have to walk around toothless, after all why should the nhs fund these things?  

(I'm not violent lol but this I feel strongly about)

Sorry your both not getting funding it's unfair.

Helen I'm hoping this next cycle is the one that works out for you.   X


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

God, that's depressing.


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

That's awful. I thought our PCT only offering one cycle was bad enough! 

The Government recommendation is 3 cycles. I'm sure the NHS cuts don't help but I don't understand why PCTs get to make decisions like this. It sounds very unfair to me. 

Definitely worth starting a local campaign / petition and getting it in the press... I'm sure you'd get enough support on here and on Mumsnet.


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-27714291

Likely now to offer treatment. I suspect that having had 3 cycles privately I would be excluded from any on the NHS & anyway, OH pointed out last night that I'd been decidedly unimpressed with the local clinic which is why I'm now at Nottingham. Also, I haven't got the emotional strength to keep doing this, so attempt 3 will be the last of it I imagine. It is good news for others though!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Update: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-27714291

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

There are letter templates here to write to your CCG and your local MP to request funding / appeal refusal of funding.

The more women kick up a fuss about this the better!

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://m.yorkpress.co.uk/news/11396029.IVF_bombshell_for_York_couples__as_NHS_backtracks_on_promise___UPDATED/

I doubt I'd now qualify anyhow (39 & paid for 3 cycles). Had hoped York was set to change...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Offer to fund treatment now withdrawn!
http://m.yorkpress.co.uk/news/11396029.IVF_bombshell_for_York_couples__as_NHS_backtracks_on_promise___UPDATED/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just in case anyone should find this, news today is that funding will not be taking place despite promises to the contrary: 
http://m.yorkpress.co.uk/news/11396029.IVF_bombshell_for_York_couples__as_NHS_backtracks_on_promise___UPDATED/


----------

